# VF Engineering vs. BSH Motor Mounts Decision Help



## SSMR (Nov 15, 2006)

So I did a lot of research on engine mounts lately. My 07 Rabbit has 75K on it, and the engine movement is killing me. It's very jerky and annoying. I take my car to autocrosses/Ice Racing/Race tracks, and want less wheel hop, and less movement. 

I can't decide between the VF Engineering or BSH Motor mount. The VF is $200 to the BSH's $169.99. Apart from the price, what else is different between the 2?? I want the best product for my money. 

I am also thinking of putting in a BFI Transmission Mount. 

What are your opinions of the 2? 

Thanks, 
Denis


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i just did a lot of research on this last night and was going to start this exact thread today...:laugh: i have 75K miles on my '08 Rabbit and every time i take my foot off of the gas the engine thuds. it thuds sometimes when i press the gas down too. it's horrible and starting to drive me nuts, it doesn't drive smoothly anymore. 

i ended up purchasing the BFI Stage 1 tranny insert because i couldn't justify doubling the cost simply to buy one that has a redesigned housing. i don't track my car at all so any additional benefits from the tranny mount that contains the insert+new housing can't be justified for the additional cost (for me personally). 


i'm still deciding on whether i want to buy the HPA puck or the BSH motor mount next...


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

I would go with BSH just because of my experience with the company. I have never done business with VF, so I can't say much about them. 

BSH is super helpful. If you have any issues with install or anything they'll help you out a lot!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have all 3 mounts from BSH and the "puck" from HPA. Search my created threads, or user fed1408 on youtube for vids of the engine movement, or lack of. 

BSH is a wonderful company that takes their time to do their stuff. Very knowledgeable and helpful, and are always happy to answer questions, and always ready to answer the phone (not everyone does so). If by any chance, your inquiry cant be met, they will surely give you a call back, or 3. lol. 

now onto the mounts: I went with BSH for many reasons, and among them we have their dedication to the 2.5. Also, VF doesnt offer ALL 3 MOUNTS, they only have the pendulum mount, and a "tranny mount" (its the 3 bolt one for the 02q tranny, and it would have to be modified). VF DOESNT have the motor mount, no one does... except for BSH of course. 

so, why have 2 mounts from 1 company (VF) and the motor mount from BSH, when you can have a reasonbly priced package for all 3 mounts? which are 3 mounts made to work in conjuction! 

note: I am not sponsored, payed or have any official relationship with BSH.  i just enjoy their support, customer service and products (in that order).


----------



## SSMR (Nov 15, 2006)

So what three Mounts does BSH make? And is the BFI tranny insert worth putting in there as well?


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

SSMR said:


> So what three Mounts does BSH make? And is the BFI tranny insert worth putting in there as well?


 http://www.bshspeedshop.com/bshstore/ 

pendulum, side mount, and tranny. 

i personally have yet to install any mounts.. i have a torque insert that i havent installed yet. but for some reason i got it from BFI. I think I was tired and just ordered from a 3 letter acronym place starting with B. :laugh: 

i would think any of the mounts are going to be worth putting in. the tranny mount will definitely give you better shifts, better response, and i bet less wheel hop too


----------



## SSMR (Nov 15, 2006)

Buying all three mounts from BSH is about $700, which is a little steep for me now. Is there any downfall of upgrading these mounts one at a time? Or which one will make the most difference, so that I can get that one? 

Also, Do people not recommend the BFI Inserts, or should you not mix Mounts?


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

there shouldnt be an issue with mixing brands. 

i mainly just wanted to stick with BSH cuz they're an awesome company, and they have great support. 

and no, you can buy the mounts one at a time. i would imagine that the pendulum mount will give you the most bang for your buck.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have the Trans mount insert, stage 2...its awesome. The dog bone insert as well. I will be using the new ones though because I like most like continuity, one company, one design and color. I have been extremely happy with my current setup however, so its not top priority in my book


----------



## SSMR (Nov 15, 2006)

TylerO28 said:


> I have the Trans mount insert, stage 2...its awesome. The dog bone insert as well. I will be using the new ones though because I like most like continuity, one company, one design and color. I have been extremely happy with my current setup however, so its not top priority in my book


 Do you have the BFI or BSH inserts? And how's the vibration?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

BFI stage 2


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

I also have the bfi stage 2 trans insert and the dog bone insert, money well spent :thumbup:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

RedRumGTI said:


> I also have the bfi stage 2 trans insert and the dog bone insert, money well spent :thumbup:


 x3


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I HAD a BFI stage 2 trans mount insert... it was definitely too stiff for me, (It is 100% stiffer then stock) and so I swapped it out for the stage 1 insert and I love that thing! (only 50% stiffer then stock). My suggestion if you car about vibrations... noise etc GO STAGE 1 ONLY!!!! I didn't think I would care but I did after about a week oh man! I am waiting for their engine mount insert next. Oh and BTW all of this is with the BSH pendulum mount.


----------



## SSMR (Nov 15, 2006)

Anile_eight said:


> I HAD a BFI stage 2 trans mount insert... it was definitely too stiff for me, (It is 100% stiffer then stock) and so I swapped it out for the stage 1 insert and I love that thing! (only 50% stiffer then stock). My suggestion if you car about vibrations... noise etc GO STAGE 1 ONLY!!!! I didn't think I would care but I did after about a week oh man! I am waiting for their engine mount insert next. Oh and BTW all of this is with the BSH pendulum mount.


 Thanks for the suggestion, I think I'll go with the BSH Pendulum mount, and i'll have to decide if I want the BFI stage 1 or stage 2 trans insert. 

How difficult is it to swap the BFI trans mount insert?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

SSMR said:


> ... How difficult is it to swap the BFI trans mount insert?


 It's pretty easy. I knocked mine out in less then an hour without rushing. :thumbup: 
Instructions can be found here: http://blackforestindustries.com/FSitems/instructions/Mk5transinsertinstructions.pdf


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

+1^, the install is pretty easy!!! The hardest part is getting the socket onto the upper driver side bolt (towards headlight) as it can be tight if you don't have a flexible or ball end socket extension.


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

SSMR said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I think I'll go with the BSH Pendulum mount, and i'll have to decide if I want the BFI stage 1 or stage 2 trans insert.
> 
> How difficult is it to swap the BFI trans mount insert?


 its not hard to install (not swap.. it just fills in holes in the factory bushing). the hardest part for me was removing the factory bolt. had to use an impact electric lug wrench =] also inserting the insert was tough even with grease. i used my floor jack to push it in. 

if you're buying the BSH pendulum mount, you won't need to buy a mount insert. actually i'm pretty sure every company's pendulum mount comes with the insert. 


*EDIT: oh i just noticed you said TRANS mount hehe. i thought you were talkin pendulum all the way.*


----------



## SSMR (Nov 15, 2006)

driftme said:


> its not hard to install (not swap.. it just fills in holes in the factory bushing). the hardest part for me was removing the factory bolt. had to use an impact electric lug wrench =] also inserting the insert was tough even with grease. i used my floor jack to push it in.
> 
> if you're buying the BSH pendulum mount, you won't need to buy a mount insert. actually i'm pretty sure every company's pendulum mount comes with the insert.
> 
> ...


 
Yea the TRANS mount is what I'm contemplating about. I will be getting the BSH Pendulum mount, and I know that comes with the insert. 

But what I'm not sure of is if I want the Stage 1 or 2 in my car for the TRANS mount. I don't mind vibrations, but I drive about 60miles a day to and from work. I already have a Bucket Seat in my car, which is hard enough; I don't want to make the drive a lot more uncomfortable.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

SSMR said:


> Yea the TRANS mount is what I'm contemplating about. I will be getting the BSH Pendulum mount, and I know that comes with the insert.
> 
> But what I'm not sure of is if I want the Stage 1 or 2 in my car for the TRANS mount. I don't mind vibrations, but I drive about 60miles a day to and from work. I already have a Bucket Seat in my car, which is hard enough; I don't want to make the drive a lot more uncomfortable.


 aren't the vibrations only experienced at idle though? 60 miles to work without stop and go traffic should be fairly easy if this is the case. i personally drive through a ton of traffic every day here in Boston, and i think it would drive me insane after a while with the stage 2 tranny insert.


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

I have all 3 bsh mounts and there are definitely vibrations at idle, but once you get going it is non existent. The cabin noise level did increase quite a lot but it's worth the performance increase.  My advice is to either do all of them or start with the pendulum mount because if you only do a tranny mount it will put a ton of stress on the stock mounts and cause some pretty intense vibrations.


----------



## SSMR (Nov 15, 2006)

redrbt2.5 said:


> I have all 3 bsh mounts and there are definitely vibrations at idle, but once you get going it is non existent. The cabin noise level did increase quite a lot but it's worth the performance increase. My advice is to either do all of them or start with the pendulum mount because if you only do a tranny mount it will put a ton of stress on the stock mounts and cause some pretty intense vibrations.


 I was thinking of doing the BSH Pendulum Mount and BFI Tranny Mount Insert at the same time. Will this work, and will the side engine mount be able to handle all of the stress? 

The reason I'm not doing the BSH Tranny Mount is because it's just out of the total budget, and the BSH side engine mount is $300, so that's out of the question for now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

My personal 2.5l has our transmission mount insert and torque arm inserts and has driven 10,000+ miles without any issues.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

The vibrations aren't as crazy after the mount settles in, only slightly noticed at idle and around 2500rpm.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> My personal 2.5l has our transmission mount insert and torque arm inserts and has driven 10,000+ miles without any issues.


 i drove about 20k miles with the BFI insert, and another 20K (today!) with the bsh tranny mount.  

happy to report that everything has been good on both mounts/insert


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> and another 20K (today!)


 
jeez you must have a long commute.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

not really... i just drive a lot. 

67k as of today... which means 20k since may 1st 2011...


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i know this post doesn't pertain to the VF or BSH mounts, but i installed the BFI Stage 1 tranny insert today and i'm simply blown away. i've actually never installed any mounts in any of the audi's or VW's i've had in the past (aside from a snub mount), so i didn't really know what to expect. the process was a piece of cake, took about an hour or so mainly because i take my time and enjoy being in the engine bay. :laugh:

so there are definitely vibrations with the Stage 1 mount, but i can see this settling down a bit after the break in period. doesn't bother me at all the way it sits at the moment either. the car's engine sounds INCREDIBLE now, it's actually like the growl of a subaru (just not quite as loud). shifting feels tighter, car feels put together and connected like it should be. took my girlfriend for a ride across town and she usually downplays any mods i install, but she was shocked when i started it up. she didnt even mention the vibrations until i pointed it out, and she said the sound was pretty badass. 

this is the best mod i've done to the car, i'm blown away at the difference. can't wait to pick up the BSH engine mount and the HPA puck ASAP!

:beer:


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

SSMR said:


> I was thinking of doing the BSH Pendulum Mount and BFI Tranny Mount Insert at the same time. Will this work, and will the side engine mount be able to handle all of the stress?
> 
> The reason I'm not doing the BSH Tranny Mount is because it's just out of the total budget, and the BSH side engine mount is $300, so that's out of the question for now.



it will handle it but since the remaining stock mount is the "comfort derometer" it will *eventually* start to cause more vibrations. I had a buddy who only did the trans mount insert and after a while the vibrations were pretty intense because the stock mounts were just so worn out from taking the extra load (he was also a delivery boy so a lot of stop and go).


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

LampyB said:


> i just did a lot of research on this last night and was going to start this exact thread today...:laugh: i have 75K miles on my '08 Rabbit and every time i take my foot off of the gas the engine thuds. it thuds sometimes when i press the gas down too. it's horrible and starting to drive me nuts, it doesn't drive smoothly anymore.
> 
> i ended up purchasing the BFI Stage 1 tranny insert because i couldn't justify doubling the cost simply to buy one that has a redesigned housing. i don't track my car at all so any additional benefits from the tranny mount that contains the insert+new housing can't be justified for the additional cost (for me personally).
> 
> ...


Funny that you feel the way as I am and that we have the same year 

By installing the tranny insert, did it remove the engine thuddle when you lift off the throttle ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

LampyB,

Thanks for the feedback. :thumbup:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

disphunktion said:


> Funny that you feel the way as I am and that we have the same year
> 
> By installing the tranny insert, did it remove the engine thuddle when you lift off the throttle ?


Yes, my thump/thuddle is gone!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Running all 3 BSH mounts and love it

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

disphunktion said:


> By installing the tranny insert, did it remove the engine thuddle when you lift off the throttle ?


it made the clunking better, but it isn't completely gone. i picked up a dogbone mount from the classifieds a while back and i haven't installed it yet because i need the bolt to secure it. i'd like to get it installed within the next few weeks, so i'll update once this is done. 

so i'm thinking the clunking i have when lifting and pressing the throttle is a failing engine mount, or possibly even the common MKV subframe clunking issue due to the bolts. i'm not sure if the 2.5l's have experienced the clunking subframe though, so far i've really only been able to find info on the 2.0T motor. can anyone provide insight into this??


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

LampyB said:


> ... i'm not sure if the 2.5l's have experienced the clunking subframe though, so far i've really only been able to find info on the 2.0T motor. can anyone provide insight into this??


Our '08 2.5l had a clunky subframe until we replaced the bolts with an Audi equivalent (iirc). No clunks since.


----------



## SSMR (Nov 15, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Our '08 2.5l had a clunky subframe until we replaced the bolts with an Audi equivalent (iirc). No clunks since.


How much are the Audi equivalent Bolts, and how hard is it to change them?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

SSMR said:


> How much are the Audi equivalent Bolts, and how hard is it to change them?


Click here for DIY


----------



## SSMR (Nov 15, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Click here for DIY


Thanks man. This will be done when I replace the Pendulum Mount and Trans Insert.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah looks to be a piece of cake. FYI on that DIY link scroll over to page 8 in the thread and there's a little bit more info. Most people were replacing four of the bolts, not just the two. you'll most likely want to pick up two subframe spacer plates in addition to the four bolts.

ECS Tuning Link

I don't want to pay for the expensive shipping from ECS, so I'll just head over to the VW dealer and pick them up in person.

(4 Bolts) Part No: N-908-235-01
(2 Spacer Plates) Part No: 7M3499349A


----------

